# Co-sleeper cots



## xsadiex

Does anyone know of one that sidecars on to the bed which is relatively affordable? Would love to get one this time as I need my space in the bed but still want to co-sleep x


----------



## Rachel_C

Could you adapt a normal cot? When I looked into it, it seemed that adding 'co-sleeper' into the name of a cot added £200 to the price tag! Even then, some of them didn't allow proper bedsharing (Mothercare ones had some terrible reviews!). In the end, I just took the side off our first LO's cot, drilled 4 holes in the cot legs to make the mattresses the exact same height and then strapped the bed and cot together. It took maybe 15 mins and saved me £200 :)


----------



## MindUtopia

We haven't actually tried it out yet, but it's been recommended to me to do just what the PP says, get a normal cot and attach it to our bed. We're getting one from Ikea (I forget the name but it's 60 quid). It came recommended to us for bedside co-sleeping. The side is removable anyway, so we're just taking that off and bracketing the whole thing onto the side of our bed.

Oh, I just looked it up. It's this one: https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/90115997/


----------



## Rachel_C

MindUtopia said:


> We haven't actually tried it out yet, but it's been recommended to me to do just what the PP says, get a normal cot and attach it to our bed. We're getting one from Ikea (I forget the name but it's 60 quid). It came recommended to us for bedside co-sleeping. The side is removable anyway, so we're just taking that off and bracketing the whole thing onto the side of our bed.
> 
> Oh, I just looked it up. It's this one: https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/90115997/

That's the one I wish we'd got! Instead we got a £60 one from Mothercare with a drop side... only if you use the drop side, the bit that holds the side on pings off at 90mph and the side falls off!


----------



## xsadiex

Oh £60 is great, thanks for posting that. I will show OH! x


----------



## xsadiex

I wonder how you'd get it at the right height? As it says it's only have two height options? We're not very good at DIY haha :)


----------



## Bean66

We've got the Ikea sundvik cot. Wanted brown black to match our day bed.

Not attached it yet but have built it and surprisingly the mattress is the exact same hight. We just need a piece of foam to make sure it stays snug against our mattress and also work out how to attach it.


----------



## Rachel_C

Ours is a Mothecare cot but the mattress height is adjusted in pretty much the same way as the Ikea cot. You just need to drill 4 holes in the sides of the cot. On ours, two screws go through each end piece into the mattress base, so I measured where they needed to go and then put them in the right place. On the Ikea one, the mattress base has two pin things on each end of the it that stick out and slot into holes in the end panels of the cot, so you'd measure where the holes were needed, take off the ends, drill holes big enough then put them back on. You can see the instructions for the cot on under the product information tab of the link above. Looks pretty simple :) 

I think really it's going to be the same with anything you buy - even co-sleeper cots won't always be exactly the right height.


----------



## ellebob

I got a normal cot with 3 height setting, then went round measuring the height of mattresses until I found one that would match the height of ours on 1 setting. Then I measured the gap between the mattresses once the cot was pushed up to our bed and ordered custom high density foam to fill it from somewhere like this:

https://www.anyfoam.co.uk/?gclid=CLnIgdaz6LMCFefMtAodJDcA3A

Even if you can find an affordable cosleeper, it makes sense to me to do it this way because if you decide to move them into their own room you don't have to buy a new cot and they'll be used to sleeping in it.


----------



## babyjan

Can you seriously put the ikea one besides your bed? 
I did see this cot but didn't think it would work with co sleeping, I just bought a mothercare cotbed and I have no idea of how I'm gonna get him in there


----------



## Rachel_C

ellebob said:


> I got a normal cot with 3 height setting, then went round measuring the height of mattresses until I found one that would match the height of ours on 1 setting. Then I measured the gap between the mattresses once the cot was pushed up to our bed and ordered custom high density foam to fill it from somewhere like this:
> 
> https://www.anyfoam.co.uk/?gclid=CLnIgdaz6LMCFefMtAodJDcA3A
> 
> Even if you can find an affordable cosleeper, it makes sense to me to do it this way because if you decide to move them into their own room you don't have to buy a new cot and they'll be used to sleeping in it.

I never thought of measuring the mattresses! Clever.

I actually kicked myself when we got our mattress. The cot was my first LO's and it was used most nights so we needed a new mattress for my second LO. I went out and bought the right size for the cot, then carefully cut a strip off the old mattress to fill the gap on the far side of the cot. I was pretty pleased with myself until I realised that we will never be using the cot as a standalone cot (LO will just go into a toddler bed whenever she's ready) so I should have just bought a new mattress that was too wide for the cot with the side on. :dohh:


----------



## IrelandsOwn

For those of you turning an Ikea cot into a co-sleeper, I found this link online a while ago. Could be helpful.
https://www.ikeahackers.net/2012/02/sniglar-crib-co-sleeper.html


----------



## babyjan

IrelandsOwn said:


> For those of you turning an Ikea cot into a co-sleeper, I found this link online a while ago. Could be helpful.
> https://www.ikeahackers.net/2012/02/sniglar-crib-co-sleeper.html

That bed is only £35 in the uk, So cheap!


----------



## SophieV

If you don't have the space for the full size cot so would like a crib sized co sleeper try looking on amazon Germany there are a few options on there that work out pretty reasonably (compared to the ones here) even inc shipping (at least when i was looking). I think it is more popular there (they even have them in maternity wards) so there is more competition and hence it is cheaper. Just search for beistelbett and get google to translate for you.


----------

